# First time on the porch....



## Sally (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new and feeling somewhat shy on this back porch. I just wanted to thank Shana, who lives down the road from me, for having introduced me to the world of miniatures. After I lost my two big ponies (one to a heart attack and the other to laminitis), I was not only feeling down in the dumps but I felt so bad for my one remaining pony, Bimbo. We called Shana and asked if she could temporarly keep some of her own minis at our place...just to keep him company. Well...it's not too difficult to figure out what happened next. To make a long story short, I now have 4 adorable minis of my own! My pony Bimbo, is in heaven.... he has a new little herd and for the first time in his life...he is the big guy in the barn. They are so incredibly adorable...I would post some photos but I haven't figured out how to do that yet. Thank you, Shana....my minis are bringing me so much happiness.


----------



## SHANA (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't be shy. LOL You are more than welcome. I am glad you love your new miniatures and I am glad Bimbo is happy. Sanka will be mad when he leaves your place in April as he has been quite spoiled there. I am glad Frosty, Abu, Joker and Rebel have found a loving forever home.



Also you should tell them the story about how you came to get them.



Enclosed are photos of the boys.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,you're gonna love it here



. Sorry to hear about your ponies,it's never easy to say goodbye to our four legged family members.


----------



## REO (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!





Look on the practise board here. (drop down menu) I posted how to post photos there last night.


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad you came on board.. Welcome from Ontario Canada.

Looks like you are on your way to have a big herd soon.


----------



## Mona (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to LB


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the porch! Grab some lemonade and pull up a chair.



Glad to have you here. It's nice that you have Shana nearby. Enjoy the forum and enjoy your ponies!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi from Pennsylvania.



I think you will love The Back Porch.......everybody is friendly and very helpful.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Southern California! Don't be shy - if you have any questions, just ask and you'll find that everyone here is more than happy to help out!

WELCOME!!!!!





Liz R.


----------



## supaspot (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello from Longford , Ireland ,



:salute


----------



## SHANA (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## SHANA (Mar 17, 2011)

The first photo shows Bimbo with 3 of my mini mares who I had brought up originally to keep him company.





The second photo 2 of the first minis in the first photo, one I brought home, the other I sold, so brought another mini mare up.





Then I brought those 2 mares home as I had gotten four mini colts and needed a place to keep them so up they went to keep Bimbo company along with my gelding whose bum is to you, the chocolate silver dapple.





I will let Jackie tell you the story on how she came to own all 4 mini colts.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Florida!!


----------



## SHANA (Mar 17, 2011)

Jackie wants me to tell the story on how she got her 4 minis so hopefully I can remember everything. Here goes.

In August 2010 I took 3 miniature mares(Dawn, Jypsy and Chance) up to Jackies' to keep Bimbo company as there other 2 ponies had died and Bimbo was alone. In September 2010 I sold Chance and brought Jypsy home but I did bring Raven up to go with Dawn and Bimbo. Then in October 2010 I had 7 minis arrive from Ontario(3 fillies and 4 colts). The day they arrived I took the 4 colts later that morning to Jackies' place along with my gelding. I then brought Dawn and Raven home. I told Jackie that the colts were for sale as I took them to resell them. Now Jackies' husband, Philip, had said they would not own another horse. Jackie loved one of the colts as he was very thin and spoiled him, she finally managed to talk her husband into buying him pending he passed the vet check which was in November. He passed. His name is Joker. She had also liked another one of the colts, Rebel, so had the vet check him as well and he passed too, just in case she could convince him to buy him as well. A week before christmas Philip went to my mother in laws who lived next door to me and bought a meat pie and my mother in law told him he should go see me about buying a mini for Jackie. He told her he was visiting me next. Philip stopped at my place and I knew exactly why he was there or so I thought, to buy Rebel, well was I surprised when he bought all 3 colts(Rebel, Abu and Frosty) for Jackie for a Christmas present. Soon after that visit Jackie and Philip went on vacation but I did get the occasional e-mail from Jackie asking how the minis were doing, boy was it hard not to tell her the wonderful news for the entire week.



On christmas day Jackie found out she was not just the owner of Rebel but all the mini colts were now hers. She was very happy. Was the hardest secret I ever kept.





Guess Jackie can tell you how she felt, and if I missed anything.


----------



## Sally (Mar 17, 2011)

What a time we had huh, Shana? You did fail to mention the power of our whining and nagging and persisting. My poor husband..he didn't stand a chance with the both of us scheming away behind his back. But I really had given up....there didn't seem to be a hope in heck that I was going to get him to change his mind. As I told you at the time, it was the first time in my 21 years of marriage that I had reason to regret not being financially autonomous.

And now, I look at my adorable little herd and I can't imagine how torn up I would have been if you had sold any one of them to someone else. They all have their little personality and I'm so happy that they are going to stay together forever. And Bimbo will never be alone. You have been so helpful, Shana, and I can't thank you enough for introducing me to miniatures. Your sense of humour (sometimes dry) is so refreshing. And anyone reading this...can you imagine she had the guts to suggest just a week or so ago that I ask my poor husband to buy me one of her new spring foals?!. An Easter present I suppose? No way!!!

Unless of course....







SHANA said:


> Jackie wants me to tell the story on how she got her 4 minis so hopefully I can remember everything. Here goes.
> 
> In August 2010 I took 3 miniature mares(Dawn, Jypsy and Chance) up to Jackies' to keep Bimbo company as there other 2 ponies had died and Bimbo was alone. In September 2010 I sold Chance and brought Jypsy home but I did bring Raven up to go with Dawn and Bimbo. Then in October 2010 I had 7 minis arrive from Ontario(3 fillies and 4 colts). The day they arrived I took the 4 colts later that morning to Jackies' place along with my gelding. I then brought Dawn and Raven home. I told Jackie that the colts were for sale as I took them to resell them. Now Jackies' husband, Philip, had said they would not own another horse. Jackie loved one of the colts as he was very thin and spoiled him, she finally managed to talk her husband into buying him pending he passed the vet check which was in November. He passed. His name is Joker. She had also liked another one of the colts, Rebel, so had the vet check him as well and he passed too, just in case she could convince him to buy him as well. A week before christmas Philip went to my mother in laws who lived next door to me and bought a meat pie and my mother in law told him he should go see me about buying a mini for Jackie. He told her he was visiting me next. Philip stopped at my place and I knew exactly why he was there or so I thought, to buy Rebel, well was I surprised when he bought all 3 colts(Rebel, Abu and Frosty) for Jackie for a Christmas present. Soon after that visit Jackie and Philip went on vacation but I did get the occasional e-mail from Jackie asking how the minis were doing, boy was it hard not to tell her the wonderful news for the entire week.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHANA (Mar 17, 2011)

Jackie thanks for reminding me on the nagging part. LOL No your husband didn't stand a chance. I am just glad I have my own money and if I want anything I just go buy it, sometimes I don't even tell my hubby about my horse buys until usually the day they arrive.





I am glad I could help Jackie and very glad the colts have a amazing home. As for asking your hubby to buy one of my spring foals, wellllllllllllll Dawn is making an udder.



Also have my maiden mare, Lucky, making an udder.









Though I know it is very unlikely since he didn't want to buy any more horses




but ended up buying 4.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Sally! I'm new to the Back Porch, too. I joined the LB miniature horse forum years ago, but for the last two years just haven't gotten in there to post much.

Yeah.... Those minis! It's like having a monkey on the back! Get one, want another. Pretty soon you're building a new barn to house them all (in our case), LOL


----------



## SHANA (Oct 5, 2014)

Just a update to say Jackie still has her 4 minis(Joker, Abu, Rebel and Frosty) as well as her old pony, Bimbo but now Sanka has gone to live with her permanently as I retired him a year or so ago. So now she has 5 minis and a pony to spoil.  All are geldings except one, Joker, who has a heart murmer so vet advised against gelding him.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 7, 2014)

So good to hear a update! This is such a sweet story. I am so glad it worked out like it did.

Whose photo is this?






I LOVE this!!!

-


----------

